# For The Love Of 38Mm Watches



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

So I went a bit crazy buying some 42 - 48mm diameter watches i.e. citizen eco drive, and over the last 2 days I have been wearing my tag pro 200 which is an all steel 38mm with jubelee bracelet.

It just hit me this afternoon. You don't have to think about it. It just sits on the wrist without you even knowing. I was having one of those days where I just needed to tell the time but was not bothered about wearing one of my big ones.

I am kind of waffling but my point was. Does anyone else feel this way sometimes. It almost made me think I should go for something like a rolex airking, instead of what I am actually saving for (breitling chronomat evo or rolex sub)


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

kc104 said:


> So I went a bit crazy buying some 42 - 48mm diameter watches i.e. citizen eco drive, and over the last 2 days I have been wearing my tag pro 200 which is an all steel 38mm with jubelee bracelet.
> 
> It just hit me this afternoon. You don't have to think about it. It just sits on the wrist without you even knowing. I was having one of those days where I just needed to tell the time but was not bothered about wearing one of my big ones.
> 
> I am kind of waffling but my point was. Does anyone else feel this way sometimes. It almost made me think I should go for something like a rolex airking, instead of what I am actually saving for (breitling chronomat evo or rolex sub)


Hi

Well this is 38mm and 18k and is lovely to wear... :thumbsup:










Thanks Neil


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

kc104 said:


> So I went a bit crazy buying some 42 - 48mm diameter watches i.e. citizen eco drive, and over the last 2 days I have been wearing my tag pro 200 which is an all steel 38mm with jubelee bracelet.
> 
> It just hit me this afternoon. You don't have to think about it. It just sits on the wrist without you even knowing. I was having one of those days where I just needed to tell the time but was not bothered about wearing one of my big ones.
> 
> I am kind of waffling but my point was. Does anyone else feel this way sometimes. It almost made me think I should go for something like a rolex airking, instead of what I am actually saving for (breitling chronomat evo or rolex sub)


yup have to agree, down to only one 42mm watch now all the rest 40 or much less. my tag is my daily evening and ocassional weekend wear watch of choice.

i like the sub (not the sub date though), but would plump for an explorer 1 rather than an airking as when not at work i dress pretty casually.

having a proper manly job i wear cheap stuff to work; dont have to baby a watch & means i can flip a watch or three a year too, which is nice...

for the record i have 7 5/8 wrists - pretty weedy compared to the rest of me but > 42 is just too big to be stylish on me.

just 'cos i like bi-metal and gold doesn't mean i lack taste. h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kc104 said:


> .... It just sits on the wrist without you even knowing. I was having one of those days where I just needed to tell the time but was not bothered about wearing one of my big ones.
> 
> I am kind of waffling but my point was. Does anyone else feel this way sometimes ....


I know exactly where you're coming from.









I've recently dabbled with chrono's *as big as 43mm Ã˜* - shock horror !! :shocking:

But I know exactly what fits me best - and looks right to my eye .... *38mm Ã˜* as per my original SEIK0 7A38-7270. :wub:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not trying to burst anyones bubble here but if I had a pound for every watch I've liked that was 40mm or less & just needed to be a few mm's bigger I'd be a (very) rich man! - Mind you I'm 6'1" & quite stocky so 38mm just aint gonna work is it? ... Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> Not trying to burst anyones bubble here but if I had a pound for every watch I've liked that was 40mm or less & just needed to be a few mm's bigger I'd be a (very) rich man! - Mind you I'm 6'1" & quite stocky so 38mm just aint gonna work is it? ... Paul


Me too, 40mm minimum for me, 42mm maximum. There are so many beautiful watches that are 36mm/38mm that would get lost on my arm.  Plus, it's no good having one 38mm gorgeous watch when all your others are 40mm+, you would never wear it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Does anyone else feel this way sometimes


No......


----------



## SteveF (Feb 10, 2010)

jasonm said:


> > Does anyone else feel this way sometimes
> 
> 
> No......


I agree......its not necessarily down to size.......its all about functionality and what makes you feel good at the time.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

SteveF said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > Does anyone else feel this way sometimes
> ...


And it's not just watches there was this girl she was only 5 foot 1 but she made me feel very good at the time....


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree 100%, 38mm is just a natural size for me, not flashily oversized or worryingly girlie, just right. That of course is down to having pretty thin wrists and being no basketball player - anything bigger than 41mm looks plain silly on me, and the 41mm sm f300 only works because the bezel is smaller than the actual width. 90% of modern watches that jumped on the 42mm bandwagon, I couldn't wear.

For me the sweet spot is 36-41, with 38 being just about perfect - one reason late 60s-70s vintages work so well, lucky me.

I've been saying for a while that I think the days of vastly oversized watches are numbered, if not long over - watches grew along with city bonuses and many were feeling a bit out of tune with the times well over a year ago. But hey, everyone is different, I'm sure it works for some people... Russian gangsters and pimps for instance. :lol:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

40mm for me maybe a 38mm.

All my current collection are 40mm and fit my puny wrist perfectly.

I think some watches 50mm to 60mm are just taking the P!SS.

I thought the whole art of watches especially mechanical ones was to make clock movements fit on the wrist. So surely the smaller the movement the more work went into it to make it that size.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I regularly wear my 28mm 1940s Seikos as well as my 40+ watches...just depends on my mood, the clothes I'm wearing etc...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm the same. I had a brief interest in 44mm+ watches but more recently, most of my purchases have been under 40mm. Browsing through a selection of Parnis watches, I found myself thinking, "If only they did that a bit smaller..."

The thing with smaller watches is that nobody notices them when they go out of fashion but you can still enjoy wearing them. With big watches, when they go out of fashion (they will), everyone will think you're a dick for wearing it even if there's a special reason (homage to a classic design, 40th anniversary of some watch launch etc) and you'll feel daft - sure, you don't care what people think, but when your friends keep taking the piss, it could get irritating.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I know what you mean re 38mm they just sit so on your wrist and do not seam to notice most of my collection is 38mm till today my new 43mm hamilton Frogman arrived (see swiss forum)its huge sits there grinning at me. I think 43mm might be the forward for me


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> With big watches, when they go out of fashion (they will), everyone will think you're a dick for wearing it ....


Some people probably think that already. :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Gold watches look better in small sizes. I don't think I would wear gold bigger than 38mm.


----------

